# Squidward in a 125B - now with VIDEO



## DAJE (Feb 20, 2022)

I thought about putting this one in a smaller enclosure, but I really like top mounted jacks and large outie DC jacks. So, it matches most of my other builds and it wastes valuable space which doesn't really matter since it's unlikely to be used live. 

This one almost went in the Troubleshooting forum because when I finished it and tried it, it sounded more like a failed fuzz than an octave pedal. Then I read up about the circuit a bit more and realised that that's normal and it's really only effective after a dirt pedal. 

Fortunately I seem to have accumulated many dirt pedals, and Squidward does indeed sound pretty nice when it's hit with drive and/or fuzz. 

It's more like a kind of low-end ringmod or a flanger with a freeze setting than an octave pedal. Kind of a clangy metallic effect. Which is pretty cool and works well for proggy leads. Sounds terrible on chords, but terrible in quite an interesting way that's maybe usable if you're into glitchy messes. 

I'll do a video if anyone's interested enough. Or maybe I will anyway.

Build notes: I have a bunch of MLCC caps that are underrated (ie the 100 pF is more like 85-90 pF, and the 20 pF is more like 10-15 pF) so I combined the two and got around 111 pF so that's why there are two MLCCs in one space. Though I'm sure a 90-ish pF cap would have been perfectly fine too. 

I used a couple of these PCB holder thingies from Tayda which turned out well. The size I used are out of stock but there are others in stock, I used the 11mm ones but the 9mm would have been fine too. 

I also put a battery clip in there, not because I want to use it with a battery but because I'd never put one in a pedal before and wanted to confirm that I knew how to do it. I did.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 20, 2022)

Interesting way of mounting that PCB. I considered a very similar route. Mine is in order and should arrive soon. I’m gonna try a different approac by using a 3PDT breakout board and then use a few angled headers to mount the two together.


----------



## fig (Feb 20, 2022)

Great build sir! 
Jeff, with this one you can go with straight header pins if you wanted to.


----------



## DAJE (Feb 20, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Interesting way of mounting that PCB. I considered a very similar route. Mine is in order and should arrive soon. I’m gonna try a different approac by using a 3PDT breakout board and then use a few angled headers to mount the two together.


The other end of the PCB is held in place only by the LED. But it all feels fairly secure. I look forward to seeing what you do with your Squidward.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Great build sir!
> Jeff, with this one you can go with straight header pins if you wanted to.


Yep, that's what I'm gonna try first. If not, a couple of angle ones will do.


----------



## spi (Feb 20, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Then I read up about the circuit a bit more and realised that that's normal and it's really only effective after a dirt pedal.
> 
> Fortunately I seem to have accumulated many dirt pedals, and Squidward does indeed sound pretty nice when it's hit with drive and/or fuzz.


I built a Green Ringer, which I think this is based on, and had similar reaction--by itself it's really not much going on. 

It also sounds gnarly when placed in front of a fuzz--give that a try too.


----------



## DAJE (Feb 21, 2022)

Here's my first and only take, and literally the second video I have ever recorded. 4 minutes of guitar wankery featuring (L->R):
Dark Rift Delay
Squidward
Son of Ben
Kliché Mini
Aion Deimos (Tonebender Mk2)


----------

